# 2002 Altima 3.5 Audio/Video System



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

Here are pics of my ride...hope u like


----------



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

here are some more


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Thats bad ass.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sweet alti!!! 
what part of L.A. are you from


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice ride, i would also like to know what part of L.A. youre from. I like how you parked on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

im in the Lincoln Heights area where the 110 and the 5 meet up. reason my car is parked on the wrong side is cuz i was taking a pic of it w/ along side my 99 honda..see


----------

